# Model show at Pegasus Hobbies



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

I am throwing the first ever model show at Pegasus Hobbies. (5515 moreno blvd Montclair,ca 91768) (909-982-6507) Nov 3'rd 11-5
It will be a small show with one winner from each category consisting of novice,intermediate, and expert (mrbiggs stay home j/k).
It is an all automobile show. Bring your lowriders, hot/rat rods, customs, gassers, etc and I guess a donk or two won't hurt. 
I want to get a feel for throwing a good show in years to come so I am starting now. 
Hopefully mrbiggs and i could get together and throw the best show ever! we got the resources.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you work for pegasus? If so bring back the 1301's !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

the 1301's were never discontinued. call us up if you want to mail order some. i heard that shops said they were no more. they are. we have thousands!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOWRIDERMODELS WILL BE IN DA' HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

here they are chrome with gold spokes.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 11 2007, 10:19 PM~8982821
> *the 1301's were never discontinued. call us up if you want to mail order some. i heard that shops said they were no more. they are. we have thousands!
> *


phone# ??


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Joe hold me two I'll be there Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8982821
> *the 1301's were never discontinued. call us up if you want to mail order some. i heard that shops said they were no more. they are. we have thousands!
> *


SHIT I HEARD THE SAME THING!!! HEARD THEY WERE REPLACED WITH THE NEWER VERSION WHEELS. 1301'S ARE THE SHIT!!! NEXT TO PE WHEELS. I'VE BEEN SITTING ON 6 SETS BECAUSE I THOUGHT THESE WERE HISTORY.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 11 2007, 10:21 PM~8982836
> *LOWRIDERMODELS WILL BE IN DA' HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Are you gonna enter something??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 11 2007, 10:44 PM~8982958
> *Are you gonna enter something??
> *



YA KNOW IT HOMIE! PM ME HOLMEZ!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man I wish i had some extra spending cash to ship a kit down to you to help support your show ! 


I must say Pegasus hobbies changed my way of life when it comes to modeling ! In the early 90s when they frist started selling to hobby store in Kansas i have been hooked on your products ! From the fist set of blue foumed backed wires to the metal pumps and dump! All my kits sport Pegasus wheels And to have it where we can mail order stright from you is just AWSOME !


NOT KISSIN ASS HERE modeljunky ! I turely would not be the builder i am today with out your products !











And as of right now this is whats left ! 











Out of 40 i am down to 10 ! 

 LOOKS LIKE I NEED TO PLACE ANOTHER ORDER ! 


Hope your show is a great 1 and I my be able to attended it or 1 of my models someday !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 12 2007, 12:25 AM~8982860
> *SHIT I HEARD THE SAME THING!!! HEARD THEY WERE REPLACED WITH THE NEWER VERSION WHEELS. 1301'S ARE THE SHIT!!! NEXT TO PE WHEELS. <span style='color:blue'>YOU AREN'T BUILDING !  :biggrin:*


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 10:52 PM~8982992
> *Man  I  wish  i had  some  extra  spending    cash    to  ship a  kit    down  to  you to  help  support    your  show  !
> I  must  say  Pegasus hobbies  changed  my  way  of  life  when  it  comes  to  modeling !  In the  early  90s  when  they  frist    started  selling  to  hobby  store  in  Kansas    i  have  been  hooked  on your  products !  From  the  fist    set  of  blue  foumed  backed  wires  to  the  metal  pumps  and  dump!  All my  kits  sport Pegasus wheels  And  to  have  it  where  we  can  mail  order  stright  from  you    is  just  AWSOME !
> NOT  KISSIN  ASS    HERE  modeljunky !  I  turely  would  not  be  the  builder  i am  today  with  out your  products !
> ...



You have my addy Dave!  If you want to ship something for the show! I'll guard it with my life :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 11 2007, 07:19 PM~8982821
> *the 1301's were never discontinued. call us up if you want to mail order some. i heard that shops said they were no more. they are. we have thousands!
> *


i heard that too..... :angry: maybe i need to get some..... do they come with the 5.20s now?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 10:52 PM~8982992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, how can you find them in that mess! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hopefully i can make it... wheres montclair? norcal or socal?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 12 2007, 12:57 AM~8983017
> *You have my addy Dave!   If you want to ship something for the show! I'll guard it with my life :biggrin:
> *



I was going to send a new ride to BIGGS for the 08 show season But what extra cash i thought i had got wasted when the Basement wall fell in tuesday from all the rain ! Spent what i had saved up on new sheet rock ! INSURANCED WONT PAY FOR WATER DAMAGE ! So I fixed the crack and rebuilt the wall ! :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 11:04 PM~8983056
> *I  was  going  to  send  a  new  ride  to  BIGGS      for the  08  show  season  But  what  extra  cash  i  thought  i  had  got  wasted  when the  Basement  wall  fell  in  tuesday  from  all  the  rain !    Spent  what  i  had  saved  up    on  new  sheet  rock  !  INSURANCED  WONT  PAY  FOR  WATER  DAMAGE  !    So  I  fixed  the  crack  and  rebuilt  the  wall !  :angry:
> *



Damn that sucks bro. Well just in case you have my addy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 11 2007, 11:04 PM~8983052
> *hopefully i can make it... wheres montclair? norcal or socal?
> *



SO.CALI LITTLE BRUTHA!ABOUT 7-8 HOURS FROM YOU!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

if you guys ever need custom rims hit me up. i can make it happen. i can even custom make a set of deep 1117s. kinda like the 1113 but with gold spokes and a chrome lip. (909)982-6507. I just got done spending the day with the infamous jevries.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

montclair is about 10 minutes east of the pomona fair grounds or 10 minutes from ontario airport. by the way, the 1301s don't come with the 5.20s 'cuz inexperienced modelers break the rims with the tight fit of the tires. heat them up with a hair dryer then put them on. if you guys mail order them tell them/me that you read the secret tip on lil and i'll pack them with 5.20. keep it on the down low if "joe" don't take the call.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Which are 1113's?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
I feel ya homes !!!!
we had been dealing with water problems in our basement for years .its a poured foundation built in the early 60's and no sump system . we added a french drain and sump and also had to redo our sewer lime going out to the street cause it was backing up due to tree roots to the tune of about 12 g's for both . now our front yard looks like crap and I had to totally gut the basement for the french drain system now it looks like crap too.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

the 113s are just like the 1109s but with a deeper dish.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 12 2007, 10:28 AM~8984656
> *the 113s are just like the 1109s but with a deeper dish.
> *



Hey Joe ! You every think about doing a Vouge style white wall for the new 5:20 ! Heres a few tricks i been doing to add a little flavor to a kit or two of mine ! 











Been using the little rubber bands from the hair salon ! They fit in great !












Another suggest JOE ! WE WANT THE 2 BAR KNOCK OFF BACK ! PLEASE ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 09:35 AM~8985094
> *Hey  Joe  !  You  every  think  about    doing  a  Vouge  style  white  wall  for  the  new  5:20  !  Heres  a  few  tricks  i  been  doing  to    add a  little  flavor  to  a  kit  or  two  of  mine !
> 
> Another  suggest    JOE  !      WE  WANT  THE  2 BAR  KNOCK OFF  BACK ! PLEASE !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YES!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

2-BAR ZENITH STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

the two bars are still available. we have the diamond/octagon knock offs coming soon. I will post up a pic soon.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 12 2007, 01:37 PM~8987093
> *the two bars are still available. we have the diamond/octagon knock offs coming soon. I will post up a pic soon.
> *



:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 12 2007, 03:37 PM~8987093
> *the two bars are still available. we have the diamond/octagon knock offs coming soon. I will post up a pic soon.
> *



Well hell ! All i got was 3 bars ! :tears: 



I been cuttin them down into hex nuts ! 











Can we just place an order for the 2 bars like we can for the 5.20s ?


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

yea you can. but they come with a three bar one also.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky+Oct 12 2007, 03:06 PM~8987750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT ! THATS SWEET ! Thanks Modeljunky ! You better belive when i get the spendage i will place my order ! And the Diamond knock offs are a 1.00 for all four plus shipping ?

If thats the case can i buy them in a mass order ! Ask BIGGS bro ! when i buy i buy big ! I wont be wasting your time !


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

plus s/h. just hit me up when you're ready. just make sure its not on mon or tue. im off those days.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang Joe, you've blown your cover! :biggrin: 

Just wanted to say that all the people from Pegasus treaded us so well! So thanks again and hopefully till next year!! I will make a wishlist before we go.... :biggrin: 

J. 

We're in San Fransisco right now so if your in the neighbourhood hit me up!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish I was in nor-cal. i love it up there. you have to go through the sonoma coast if you got time. the best chinese food i ever had was from a restaruant in a basement in some ally in china town. you have to hit up the haight/ashbury area.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i might have to make an order for a couple sets of them knockoffs when i get some spending money...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey modeljunky how making the rings on the 1109's a lil deeper their to shallow :biggrin: 

i'll be at the show for sure and bigdeee too


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey joe, do u have any old school looking cross lace rims? or true spoke knockoffs? and one last question, i don't have any reciepts for the model entry, so would that be a problem?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 11:52 PM~8982992
> *Man  I  wish  i had  some  extra  spending    cash    to  ship a  kit    down  to  you to  help  support    your  show  !
> I  must  say  Pegasus hobbies  changed  my  way  of  life  when  it  comes  to  modeling !  In the  early  90s  when  they  frist    started  selling  to  hobby  store  in  Kansas    i  have  been  hooked  on your  products !  From  the  fist    set  of  blue  foumed  backed  wires  to  the  metal  pumps  and  dump!  All my  kits  sport Pegasus wheels  And  to  have  it  where  we  can  mail  order  stright  from  you    is  just  AWSOME !
> NOT  KISSIN  ASS    HERE  modeljunky !  I  turely  would  not  be  the  builder  i am  today  with  out your  products !
> ...


dammmmmmmmmm


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't worry about the receipt. I think this will be the first and last time for that type of "entry fee". It was not my idea. Detail master made photoetched cross laced wheels. I think they still do. I am looking forward to mid December when I am done with school. I got some killer stuff in the works but no time.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 18 2007, 02:42 PM~9031038
> *hey modeljunky how making the rings on the 1109's a lil deeper their to shallow  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll be at the show for sure and bigdeee too
> *



NO ! THE 1109"s are great ! Just make a deeper ring and add a new label ! 1209's ! LOL! The 1109's are great just as they are ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2007, 07:23 PM~9033721
> *NO !    THE  1109"s  are  great  !    Just  make  a  deeper    ring  and  add a  new  label !  1209's  !    LOL!  The  1109's  are  great  just  as  they  are !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BAD NEWS GUYS...I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE THE SHOW...I HAVE HONOR GUARD FOR OUR FIRE DEPT. @ A FESTIVAL HERE IN MY HOMETOWN.... :SAD:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THAT SUCKS MARK!! :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 12:58 PM~8987249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deeeez need to be a lil deeper to shallow lots of complaints from the homies about these rims


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WISH THEY STILL MADE THESE *  

Triple Gold Dz's 2 PC


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

they do. #1117.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can anyone post pics of wheels and beside it what # they are ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 19 2007, 01:05 PM~9040508
> *they do. #1117.
> *


never could find them not even at pegasus

do they look the same or do they look like that orange gold :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

orangegold. light golds are hard to find.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 20 2007, 11:10 AM~9045882
> *orangegold. light golds are hard to find.
> *


WHY. U GUYS DON'T MAKE THEM ANYMORE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 19 2007, 10:49 AM~9039397
> *WISH THEY STILL MADE THESE
> 
> Triple Gold Dz's  2 PC
> ...



ARE THESE STILL AVALIBLE

OR ARE THE DISC.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the old 1109 without the 520s had a deeper dish.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 19 2007, 01:05 PM~9040508
> *they do. #1117.
> *


are they 2pc? and y don't they use the lighter gold any more??? :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2007, 07:24 AM~9056077
> *are they 2pc? and y don't they use the lighter gold any more??? :angry:
> *


X2 yeah :angry:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 22 2007, 05:05 PM~9059317
> *X2 yeah :angry:
> *


X3 I have to agree with these cats!!! I don't buy the gold pegasus rims anymore because the gold looks way to orangish and no wheres near gold at all! :thumbsdown:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 21 2007, 04:20 AM~9049737
> *ARE THESE STILL AVALIBLE
> 
> OR ARE THE DISC.
> *



Are those the rims without the extra lip on the spokes? I like the 1109's if they are all chrome or gold, but if you get the chrome and gold combo they have that nasty gold lip under the spokes. I remember they had some that also had the spokes as a separate piece but it didnt have a lip on it.

They should bring those back (They came in a bigger plastic case)


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 19 2007, 11:49 AM~9039397
> *WISH THEY STILL MADE THESE
> 
> Triple Gold Dz's  2 PC
> ...


i cant find these anywhere......


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS JOE!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Are those 1117's?
It doesnt look like they have the lip after the spokes like the 1109's


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 13 2007, 09:35 AM~8992388
> *I wish I was in nor-cal. i love it up there. you have to go through the sonoma coast if you got time. the best chinese food i ever had was from a restaruant in a basement in some ally in china town. you have to hit up the haight/ashbury area.
> *


JOE, NEXT TIME YOUR UP HERE I'LL TAKE YOU TO THE HOLE IN THE WALL BEST CHINESE RESTUARANTS IN CHINATOWN. NAPA VALLEY AFTER THE COAST RIDE FOR WINE TASTING IS WELL ALSO. HAIGHT AND ASHBURY IS WERE THE FLOWER CHILDS (HIPPIES) LIVE. KOOL 60's CLOTHES, I USE TO BUY MY ZOOT PANTS AT ARKVARK IN THE ASHBURY BACK IN THE DAYS. I WAS BORN IN SAN FRANCISCO AND WILL NEVER LEAVE THE BAY AREA.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 21 2007, 04:18 AM~9049735
> *WHY. U GUYS DON'T MAKE THEM ANYMORE
> *


THEY HAD SOME KINDA OF PROBLEM'S WITH THE LAST PLATTER, SO HE TRIED A NEW PLATTER AND THIS IS THE ORANGE CRAP HE GOT. I THINK HE IS LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 22 2007, 11:16 PM~9062960
> *THEY HAD SOME KINDA OF PROBLEM'S WITH THE LAST PLATTER,  SO HE TRIED A NEW PLATTER AND THIS IS THE ORANGE CRAP HE GOT.  I THINK HE IS LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


please....


:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 22 2007, 11:06 PM~9062885
> *JOE, NEXT TIME YOUR UP HERE I'LL TAKE YOU TO THE HOLE IN THE WALL BEST CHINESE RESTUARANTS IN CHINATOWN. NAPA VALLEY AFTER THE COAST RIDE FOR WINE TASTING IS WELL ALSO. HAIGHT AND ASHBURY IS WERE THE FLOWER CHILDS (HIPPIES) LIVE. KOOL 60's CLOTHES, I USE TO BUY MY ZOOT PANTS AT ARKVARK IN THE ASHBURY BACK IN THE DAYS. I WAS BORN IN SAN FRANCISCO AND WILL NEVER LEAVE THE BAY AREA.
> *



Haight and Ashbury was great fun, really cool shops bought some great stuff for low prices. We ate burrito's at that shop at the end of the street near where the park starts...they are excellent...somthing called Rosa. Love San Fran! 

The newer wire wheels look much better with the deeper dish!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 22 2007, 08:18 PM~9062068
> *THANKS JOE!
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE THE 1301 FROM PEGASUS???








*1301 Chrome Delux Wire
Rims with Tires*










*THESE ARE PRETTY COOL TOO*


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

yea. 1113's on bigdees ride. i hooked him up with our new knock offs. we switched plater and the new one only seems to do what looks like hangover piss orange.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 23 2007, 09:49 AM~9064874
> *yea. 1113's on bigdees ride. i hooked him up with our new knock offs. we switched plater and the new one only seems to do what looks like hangover piss orange.
> *


i like those knockoffs,but ill have to wait to order me like 5 sets for when im ready :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm gonna have to pick me up some them new knock offs they look tight


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 23 2007, 08:49 AM~9064874
> *yea. 1113's on bigdees ride. i hooked him up with our new knock offs. we switched plater and the new one only seems to do what looks like hangover piss orange.
> *


wait, those are 1113's??? i thought they were 1301's????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 23 2007, 08:49 AM~9064874
> *yea. 1113's on bigdees ride. i hooked him up with our new knock offs. we switched plater and the new one only seems to do what looks like hangover piss orange.
> *


then switch back to the old plater y fuck up something good with something bad :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry. 1301. too many part numbers to remember. the old plater shut down.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 11:11 AM~9065537
> *then switch back to the old plater y fuck up something good with something bad  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



just get all chromes and paint them orange. Make them look gold. 

*Rollinoldskoo tip to build by.* :cheesy:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

yea you can do that. or if you have the right connection like biggs does you get the light gold.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 23 2007, 11:51 PM~9070326
> *sorry. 1301. too many part numbers to remember. the old plater shut down.
> *



Can you get a hold of them and see what the cost would be to pick up his equipment ? Might be costly at first but just ! IN HOUSE PLATING ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

the e.p.a shut them down. light gold ones are still stored but are limited.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Is the show still on and how much to enter


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2007, 08:59 AM~9072656
> *Is the show still on and how much to enter
> *


X2 threw away my recipts from when i go to pegs :angry:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

just come on down.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool it's FREEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: 
































OK OK MAYBE NOT :no: :nono:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

whats up with the smaller knock off you are packinging with the wheels? are the 1060's still avaliable they look more accurate IMO...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

HEY JOE HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CHROME 1301's AND A SET OF 520's????


Hit Me Up Bigdawg!!!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

1301s are 13.99 and 5.20s are 4.00 a set


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO DO YOU THINK PEGASUS MIGHT BE ABLE TO BRING THESE BACK. IT LOOKS LIKE OVER ALL EVERYBODY LIKE THIS STYLE RIM* :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

1301'S ARE STILL AVAILABLE HUH?? DAMN I THOUGHT I WAS SITTING ON GOLD WITH MY 6 SETS!!!..LOL


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 26 2007, 01:28 PM~9089443
> *1301'S ARE STILL AVAILABLE HUH?? DAMN I THOUGHT I WAS SITTING ON GOLD WITH MY 6 SETS!!!..LOL
> *


lol
my lhs was selling all the wheels that were discontinues so i picked up 3 set at $7 each

score


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HELL YEAH!!!! GOOD PICK UP DR. THESE ARE STILL THE BEST WHEELS NEXT TO PE'S


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

good deal. we have about 20,000 in stock. anybody looking for model car garage stuff? we have the whole line available. we also have tons of detail master.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8987750
> *the only lip/tire set i can sell without the spokes are the older 1109 lips (7.50 per set). they are a hair wider (better too) than the new ones. also check out the diamond/octagon knock offs (1.00 per set).
> 
> 
> ...


are these 'a hair wider' lips like the one in the pic i posted and 408 askin about?


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

yup. that is them. but we don't sell them as 1109 'cuz they fit a little different with the new spokes.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do u have the old back that fits thse lips too? when i ordered them before i was told they only got the low-profile style tires.... can u get them complete with the 520s?


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2007, 09:27 AM~8992108
> *Dang Joe, you've blown your cover! :biggrin:
> 
> Just wanted to say that all the people from Pegasus treaded us so well! So thanks again and hopefully till next year!! I will make a wishlist before we go.... :biggrin:
> ...


omg i wish i could go to these shows but i'm a Job Corps Academy student now so i have very little time to built. i'm working on something but i will post it on xmas because i will have 3 weeks off. hope everyone is doing well. 


p.s does anyone here live in new england because i've been trying to find model shows in new england but i cant o well o and J. if you made the caddy fleetwood with the realdeal setup i will have a heart attack that is my favorite car. lol :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

we dont have the back spokes anymore. that's why we are selling just the lips w/5.20's.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 25 2007, 10:04 AM~9080984
> *whats up with the smaller knock off you are packinging with the wheels? are the 1060's still avaliable  they look more accurate IMO...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Oct 26 2007, 06:10 PM~9091905
> *omg i wish i could go to these shows but i'm a Job Corps Academy student now so i have very little time to built. i'm working on something but i will post it on xmas because i will have 3 weeks off. hope everyone is doing well.
> p.s does anyone here live in new england because i've been trying to find model shows in new england but i cant o well o and J. if you made the caddy fleetwood with the realdeal setup i will have a heart attack that is my favorite car. lol :biggrin:
> *


Oh, no doubt it's going to happen, it's going to be my next project and with a bit of luck and help from some friends there's going to be more suprises...so go out an buy that pacemaker... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 27 2007, 09:20 AM~9095257
> *Oh, no doubt it's going to happen, it's going to be my next project and with a bit of luck and help from some friends there's going to be more suprises...so go out an buy that pacemaker... :biggrin:
> *


so jevries, when are you going to mass produce your realdeal setup and have pegasus sell it? im sure it will sell good. and joe, i might drop off my models on friday if i still have to work the day of the show (7a-3p :tears: ) im not gonna rush the 64, but im hoping i'll finish it in time. and i want to know if there is room for my '57 and '63 in the display case. i'll drop those off soon.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah jevries, that real deal set up is awsome. being able to show the trunk and engine while still being lifted is like a dream come true. put me down for one of the first orders.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2007, 10:37 AM~9095338
> *so jevries, when are you going to mass produce your realdeal setup and have pegasus sell it? im sure it will sell good. and joe, i might drop off my models on friday if i still have to work the day of the show (7a-3p :tears: ) im not gonna rush the 64, but im hoping i'll finish it in time. and i want to know if there is room for my '57 and '63 in the display case. i'll drop those off soon.
> *



All the parts are custom made inc. all the modified electronics...it's going to be very, very costy producing this as a kit as it is right now...it is pretty difficult to put together as well...perhaps with machined parts and threaded ends to mount the cylinders to the hardlines and other parts together it's going to be easier.
But if the people from Pegasus think there's an oppertunity I'm always willing to talk about an easy put together version of this setup, it can be done that's for sure.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got a call from Daryll Gassaway, a photographer for model cars mag, and he is goin to shoot photos for the mag.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 28 2007, 02:40 PM~9101081
> *I just got a call from Daryll Gassaway, a photographer for model cars mag, and he is goin to shoot photos for the mag.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 28 2007, 02:40 PM~9101081
> *I just got a call from Daryll Gassaway, a photographer for model cars mag, and he is goin to shoot photos for the mag.
> *


That sounds cool bro! Wish I could be there.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHATS THE REG FEE GOING TO BE AFTER ALL :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2007, 12:48 PM~9107185
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHATS THE REG FEE GOING TO BE AFTER ALL :biggrin:
> *



For what! YOUR RICH!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S GOING TO BE 5 BUCK'S AT THE DOOR FOR UNLIMITED MODELS. BUT PLEASE DON'T BRING MODELS YOU HAVE BEEN SHOWING FOR THE LAST 5 YEAR'S. WE WANT TO SEE SOME NEW STUFF. IF YOU HAVE A RECEIPT FROM BUYING A MODEL KIT IT WILL BE FREE. IT WILL BE FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM. 

THREE CLASS LEVELS TO CHOOSE FROM- NOVICE , INTERMEDIATE AND EXPERT.

AWARD- GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR 1ST . CLASS IN EACH CATEGORY.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2007, 06:14 PM~9109660
> *IT'S GOING TO BE 5 BUCK'S AT THE DOOR FOR UNLIMITED MODELS. BUT PLEASE DON'T BRING MODELS YOU HAVE BEEN SHOWING FOR THE LAST 5 YEAR'S. WE WANT TO SEE SOME NEW STUFF.  IF YOU HAVE A RECEIPT FROM BUYING A MODEL KIT IT WILL BE  FREE.  IT WILL BE FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM.
> 
> THREE CLASS LEVELS TO CHOOSE FROM- NOVICE , INTERMEDIATE AND EXPERT.
> ...



:biggrin: ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2007, 07:14 PM~9109660
> *IT'S GOING TO BE 5 BUCK'S AT THE DOOR FOR UNLIMITED MODELS. BUT PLEASE DON'T BRING MODELS YOU HAVE BEEN SHOWING FOR THE LAST 5 YEAR'S. WE WANT TO SEE SOME NEW STUFF.  IF YOU HAVE A RECEIPT FROM BUYING A MODEL KIT IT WILL BE  FREE.  IT WILL BE FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM.
> 
> THREE CLASS LEVELS TO CHOOSE FROM- NOVICE , INTERMEDIATE AND EXPERT.
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

we decided to have free reg this time. i think first place is a trophy and a $25.00 gift card.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i stopped by today joe...picked up some bmf!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 29 2007, 08:33 PM~9110815
> *we decided to have free reg this time. i think first place is a trophy and a $25.00 gift card.
> *


I WAS TALKING WITH TOM TODAY AND THAT'S WHAT HE SAID. OH WELL THAT'S EVEN BETTER FREE 99.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'LL FIND OUT TOMMOROW....I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE THE SHOW....THEY CANCELED OUR HONOR GUARD!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 29 2007, 08:44 PM~9110885
> *I'LL FIND OUT TOMMOROW....I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE THE SHOW....THEY CANCELED OUR HONOR GUARD!
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 29 2007, 07:33 PM~9110815
> *we decided to have free reg this time. i think first place is a trophy and a $25.00 gift card.
> *


that sounds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2007, 05:14 PM~9109660
> *IT'S GOING TO BE 5 BUCK'S AT THE DOOR FOR UNLIMITED MODELS. BUT PLEASE DON'T BRING MODELS YOU HAVE BEEN SHOWING FOR THE LAST 5 YEAR'S. WE WANT TO SEE SOME NEW STUFF.  IF YOU HAVE A RECEIPT FROM BUYING A MODEL KIT IT WILL BE  FREE.  IT WILL BE FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM.
> 
> THREE CLASS LEVELS TO CHOOSE FROM- NOVICE , INTERMEDIATE AND EXPERT.
> ...


do they have a beginners class :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2007, 01:05 PM~9107728
> *For what! YOUR RICH!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  
































:no: :nono:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT IF YOUR RIDES BEEN DONE FOR 2YRS BUT HAS NEVER BEEN TO 1 SHOW???..LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 30 2007, 08:41 AM~9113746
> *WHAT ABOUT IF YOUR RIDES BEEN DONE FOR 2YRS BUT HAS NEVER BEEN TO 1 SHOW???..LOL
> *


yeah what he said lol......................... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

So who's bringing what to the show????? :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

[/B]Sorry! I think there will be a $5.00 dollar reg fee. not too sure yet but I will let you know. we are still trying to figure out this show thing.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ.....I'LL BE THERE FOR DAMN SURE!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 31 2007, 01:48 PM~9124409
> *HEY HOMIEZ.....I'LL BE THERE FOR DAMN  SURE!
> *



 U taking anything! See ya there Mark


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Oct 31 2007, 12:02 PM~9124118
> Sorry! I think there will be a $5.00 dollar reg fee. not too sure yet but I will let you know. we are still trying to figure out this show thing.
> [/b]



    :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2007, 01:11 PM~9124587
> * U taking anything! See ya there Mark
> *


ARE U TAKING ANYTHING SEE YA THERE BIGDEEE :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 04:58 PM~9125788
> *ARE U TAKING ANYTHING SEE YA THERE BIGDEEE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I think im taking a Model Car


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2007, 04:31 PM~9125979
> *:yes: I think im taking a Model Car
> *


I THINK U GONNA BUST OUT WITH SOME GOOD SHIT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 05:35 PM~9126009
> *I THINK U GONNA BUST OUT WITH SOME GOOD SHIT HUH  :biggrin:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 1 2007, 01:42 PM~9132662
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


don't lie 

u know u are :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 

:nicoderm: i'm watching ju


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I MIGHT NOT GO ....  
















































GOT TO GIVE YOU GUY'S A FIGHTING CHANCE. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2007, 06:29 PM~9133947
> *I MIGHT NOT GO ....
> GOT TO GIVE YOU GUY'S A FIGHTING CHANCE. :biggrin:
> *


gee your to kind.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2007, 04:29 PM~9133947
> *I MIGHT NOT GO ....
> GOT TO GIVE YOU GUY'S A FIGHTING CHANCE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: alllllllllllllllll riggggggggggggght


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2007, 02:11 PM~9124587
> * U taking anything! See ya there Mark
> *


YUPP I'LL BE THERE...I MIGHT TAKE COUPLE.....BIGGS YOU BETTER SHOW UP CARNAL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I WILL BE THERE BRO..


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Mr.Biggs is going to be head of sercurity! j/k. I pick up the trophies tommorow. man. i have been so stressed about the show. i have never thrown one before. it's not like when i throw kick backs at my home.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 1 2007, 09:48 PM~9135942
> *Mr.Biggs is going to be head of sercurity! j/k. I pick up the trophies tommorow. man. i have been so stressed about the show. i have never thrown one before. it's not like when i throw kick backs at my home.
> *





:cheesy: :cheesy: ALRIGHT KICKBACK AT JOES! I'll bring a KEG :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2007, 06:31 PM~9134330
> *I WILL BE THERE BRO..
> *



Still waiting for you to PM me back on the Bigbody.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL MISS THIS SHOW, SALSA DANCE COMPETITONS THIS WEEKEND AT WORK. FRIDAY - SUNDAY, SHIT THEY DANCE TILL 4AM. BUT I'LL SEE YOU ALL AT VICTORVILLE, JOE YOU KNOW I ALWAYS STOP BY THE STORE BEFORE COMING HOME. WAIT THAT'S AFTER HAVING LUNCH WITH BIGGS AT MARIA'S. :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Maria's in la puente? that's the place to go.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 26 2007, 10:27 AM~9089431
> *SO DO YOU THINK PEGASUS MIGHT BE ABLE TO BRING THESE BACK. IT LOOKS LIKE OVER ALL EVERYBODY LIKE THIS STYLE RIM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *CAN WE GET THESE BACK*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and the larger knock off? please....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

any plans to throw another show? i plan to show up at the meetings and meet more of the big boys and get some advice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and 408 dont forget the 1301s


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

we hope to have another in less than a year. maybe a summer show.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 10 2007, 10:48 AM~9197801
> *we hope to have another in less than a year. maybe a summer show.
> *


  hopefully, if it works for everybody else it can be on a sunday, only day besides friday that im off. i didn't get a chance to get a good look at the cars and if it was a sunday it would be like heaven. shit, i'd pay admission too if it helped out. that way you can save the money and put it towards the next show...just a thought


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

it will be on a sunday. that's for sure.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 10 2007, 03:49 PM~9199276
> *it will be on a sunday. that's for sure.
> *


 :nono: :no: it's more better on saturday cause everybody not really doing anything 









































plus i work on sundays :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

then ill call in sick :barf:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Summer sounds good! I will try to be there!


----------

